# Leistung verbessern



## Baltimus (1. Mai 2008)

Moin liebe Comnunity!
Ich habe aus einigen Gründen seit neuestem W-Lan. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass WoW (speziell in Hauptstädten und BG's) nur noch laggt. Grafik und den Rest habe ich schon minimiert, jedoch bleibt das Resultat gleich : Lag.

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, die Leistung des PCs bzw. die Anzahl der Lags zu verringern?

Mit der Hoffnung auf schnelle Antowrten,
Mfg Balti


----------



## blubbblubb123 (1. Mai 2008)

Baltimus schrieb:


> Moin liebe Comnunity!
> Ich habe aus einigen Gründen seit neuestem W-Lan. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass WoW (speziell in Hauptstädten und BG's) nur noch laggt. Grafik und den Rest habe ich schon minimiert, jedoch bleibt das Resultat gleich : Lag.
> 
> Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, die Leistung des PCs bzw. die Anzahl der Lags zu verringern?
> ...



Grafik auf low bringt da nix. Ist ja Lag.

Kann man wohl nichts machen. Mir fällt jedenfall nichts auf die schnelle ein. ICQ und anderweitige Programme ausstellen die auch auf das Inet zugreifen.


----------



## Mishua (1. Mai 2008)

meinst du hohe fps oder latenz?
 Edit: wenn nix hilft: Kabel kaufen!


----------



## Griese (1. Mai 2008)

Es ist normal das es über wlan laggt. Die Daten brauchen ja länger. Gut, keine Ahnung obs wirklich deswegen ist, aber würde Sinn machen.


----------



## Saru(warlock) (1. Mai 2008)

HOI LEUTE!!!

ehm ja möchte Baltimus ansprechen mit deinen Problem: Lags
Ich ken das prob nur zu gut is bei mir auch so aber kan dir leider
dabei nicht weiterhelfen, bei mir laggts leider auch bräuchte auchn
paar tipps!!! 
Falls es ein paar nette Leute gibt die Tipps hätten bitte ich für 
Einträge----> thx =D

mfg Saru  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. Mai 2008)

Vlt hättest du beim kauf des W-lan stick darauf achten sollen dass es vom möglichst gleichen hersteller wie der router ist ,da diese meist eine bessere verbindung aufweisen.

Theoretisch könntest du nurnoch am standort deines w-lans verändern ...sobald die entfernung zwischen router und Stick größer wird, sinkt die Geschw. des Netzwerkes.
Massive Steinhäuser sowie viele Leitungen in der wand beeinträchtigen genauso.


----------



## Xondor (1. Mai 2008)

Vllt ist das Signal nicht stark genug. Das kann zb. sein wenn dein PC/Laptop weit vom router entfernt sind.


----------



## Mesmeras (1. Mai 2008)

du solltest gucken möglichst wenige Wände usw. im weg zu haben, da die Strahlung ja nicht ausweichen kann. ansonsten einfach ein kabel oder nen receiver kaufen (ich muss dir jetzt nicht erklären was das ist, aber es lohnt sich erst bei größeren strecken).

Ansonsten gucken ob alle Treiber aktuell sind, schauen was für programme man offen hat, die aufs internet zugreifen und evtl. andere pcs, die auf das netzwerk zugreifen abschalten.

MFG Mesmeras


----------



## Halgor (1. Mai 2008)

Grundsätzlich mal Kabel FTW. W-Lan ist nur in seltenen Fällen zum zoggen geeignet (z.b. wenn der router direkt neben dem Stick steht was dann aber ned wirklich sinn macht^^)


----------



## Baltimus (1. Mai 2008)

OK, danke für die vielen Antworten, mal sehen was sich machen lässt.

Mfg Balti


----------



## Talacos (1. Mai 2008)

Wenn du/ihr keine möglichkeit habt, näher an den Router zu kommen oder wände zu umgehn kann ne stärkere antenne auch helfen


----------



## Gocu (1. Mai 2008)

ich würde mich der mehrheit auch anschließen über W-Lan laggt es fast immer das ist ganz normal z.B. DSL 16000 über Kabel ist auch viel schneller als DSL 16000 über W-Lan und wenn es vorher nicht gelaggt hat ist es auch die einzige möglichkeit


----------



## eMJay (1. Mai 2008)

Für W-Lan Nutzer:

Nette Programm: TCP Optimizer

und die:

Anleitung

Hat bei mir geholfen hab auch wenn meine Verbindung schlecht ist oder sehr niedrig keine Lags usw.


----------



## chinsai (1. Mai 2008)

durch w-lan hast du nur die halbe geschwindigkeit von lan also bei lan zb 100 m bits und bei w-lan 50 mbits
also kabel kaufen^^


----------



## eMJay (1. Mai 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> durch w-lan hast du nur die halbe geschwindigkeit von lan also bei lan zb 100 m bits und bei w-lan 50 mbits
> also kabel kaufen^^


Im Prinzip richtig:

Also eine 54MBit W-Lan angabe heiß sowiviel wie:

27MBit rein und 27Mbit raus ergibt 54Mbit

Dabei gehen noch von den 27Mbit gut 30% an Störungen weg.

Das ergibt dann ca. 16-19Mbit max Download- geschwindigkeit bei einer Sehrguter/Guter Verbindung.
Je schlechter die Verbindung wird um so langsammer wird auch die Download- Geschwindigkeit.

Also für 16k DSL reicht W-Lan bei einer guter Verbindung aus. Da die Meisten eh nur ca. 13K reinbekommen.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Mai 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Also für 16k DSL reicht W-Lan bei einer guter Verbindung aus. Da die Meisten eh nur ca. 13K reinbekommen.


Bei WoW würde sogar die Geschwindigkeit eines ISDN-Modems ausreichen, so wenig Daten werden da pro Stunde übertragen.


----------



## eMJay (2. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Bei WoW würde sogar die Geschwindigkeit eines ISDN-Modems ausreichen, so wenig Daten werden da pro Stunde übertragen.


Wenn es die Städte nicht gäbe. Ja.

Aber es werden in einer Hauptstadt (z.B. Shatrath Bank) mehr Daten übertragen als eine ISDN Leitung zu verfügung gibt..


----------



## Arido (2. Mai 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Für W-Lan Nutzer:
> 
> Nette Programm: TCP Optimizer
> 
> ...



Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen für ein ähnliches Tool für Vista gemacht und kann hier Empfehlungen geben?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## HobbyTwinker (2. Mai 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Im Prinzip richtig:
> 
> Also eine 54MBit W-Lan angabe heiß sowiviel wie:
> 
> ...


und dann bleibt immer noch der unterschied von wlan MBIT zu dsl KBIT. ist so grob über den daumen faktor 1000. somit reicht auch noch ne 1 mbit wlan-verbindung. der flaschenhals ist, was die datenmenge angeht noch immer die dsl leitung, nicht das wlan.

aber der rest stimmt soweit. wenn ich über wlan spiele, hab ich ne latenz von ca. 150-250 ms. bei lan sind 60-90. da das bei mir "verlegetechnisch" aber nicht geht, muss ich damit leben. bis einschließlich kara gehts aber für mich als reinen pve spieler. pvp wäre bestimmt fies...


----------



## eMJay (2. Mai 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> und dann bleibt immer noch der unterschied von wlan MBIT zu dsl KBIT. ist so grob über den daumen faktor 1000. somit reicht auch noch ne 1 mbit wlan-verbindung. der flaschenhals ist, was die datenmenge angeht noch immer die dsl leitung, nicht das wlan.
> 
> aber der rest stimmt soweit. wenn ich über wlan spiele, hab ich ne latenz von ca. 150-250 ms. bei lan sind 60-90. da das bei mir "verlegetechnisch" aber nicht geht, muss ich damit leben. bis einschließlich kara gehts aber für mich als reinen pve spieler. pvp wäre bestimmt fies...



Naja wenn ich über W-Lan spiele dann hab ich genau so eine Latzenz wie über Lan. <150 und das egal wo ob Kara, Pvp oder nur eine Ini.
Es macht kein unterscheid von der Latnez ob du über Lan oder W-Lan spielst.
Natürlich wenn du keine 3 Wände dazwischen hast. Im Normalfall hat man max 2 Wände oder eine Decke und eine Wand dazwischen und da kann man noch super Spielen.
Und wenn du doch ein Unterscheid hast dann würde ich das Programm versuchen und den Regedit Hack der hier schon mal beschrieben worden ist oder den man im WoW Forum findet. 
Hab leider gerade kein Link dazu.


> Für W-Lan Nutzer:
> 
> Nette Programm: TCP Optimizer
> 
> ...



\\Edit
Hier die zwei links: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...6&hl=latenz

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Mai 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Wenn es die Städte nicht gäbe. Ja.
> 
> Aber es werden in einer Hauptstadt (z.B. Shatrath Bank) mehr Daten übertragen als eine ISDN Leitung zu verfügung gibt..


Das stimmt so nicht. Ich kann mich stundenlang in Shattrath aufhalten und habe trotzdem nur wenige MB die übertragen wurden.


----------



## eMJay (3. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Ich kann mich stundenlang in Shattrath aufhalten und habe trotzdem nur wenige MB die übertragen wurden.


Das mag ja sein ich hab auch nach einem Tag WoW nur 30MB daten übertragen.
Es geht hier nur drum dass eine ISDN Leitung nur 64KBs (einfach) zu verfügung hat.
Ein DSL anschluss min. 384KBs bis über 16000KBs.
In einer Stadt werden z.b. in Shatrath an der Bank oder wo viel Los ist, hängt auch davon ab wie voll ein Server ist, mehr als 64KBs runtergeladen. Deswegen ist ein ISDN anschluss nicht Optimal zum WoW spielen.


----------



## rickride (3. Mai 2008)

ich würde ersteinmal schauen, ob es überhaupt an der verbindung liegt:

start -> Ausführen -> "cmd" eingeben -> "ping www.google.de -t" eingeben.
besser wäre es, wenn du zusätzlich noch deinen router anpingst.

mfg
slickride


----------



## Fall in the depth (3. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel über Wine mit Debian (Linux Distr) und habe keine Performance Probleme, obwohl ich nur 512 RAM hab und eine veraltete graka. ei Notebooks liegt es hauptsächlich an der Kühlung.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Mai 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> In einer Stadt werden z.b. in Shatrath an der Bank oder wo viel Los ist, hängt auch davon ab wie voll ein Server ist, mehr als 64KBs runtergeladen. Deswegen ist ein ISDN anschluss nicht Optimal zum WoW spielen.


Kein Bock mich mit dir zu streiten. Tatsache ist, das ISDN ausreicht. Habe selber einen Kollegen der kein DSL hat und er spielt mit ISDN.


----------

